# ISO a substitute for butter to cook shrimp



## PocketGargoyle (May 21, 2013)

Hello! I'm cooking lunch for some friends and I wanted to make some lemony shrimp. The recipe calls for a stick of butter to cook the shrimp in. One of my guests, however, is alergic to dairy. What can I use instead of butter?
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## lyndalou (May 21, 2013)

Olive oil.


----------



## salt and pepper (May 21, 2013)

Since shrimp cooks so quickly, cook your friends separately. Garlic, olive oil, lemon, and just broil it for a few minutes.


----------



## buckytom (May 22, 2013)

+1, +1.

what kind of shrimp dish are you looking for?

shrimp is the fruit of the sea. you can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, sautee it. there's shrimp kebabs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo, pan fried, deep fried, stir fried. there's pineapple shrimp and lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich... that's, that's about it.

btw, i'd like to add that i like grapeseed oil when cooking certain shrimp dishes so as not to detract from it's flavour.

sounds like some grapeseed oil. lemon zest, and the other ingredients in your recipe might work. can you post the recipe?


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2013)

buckytom said:


> +1, +1.
> 
> what kind of shrimp dish are you looking for?
> 
> shrimp is the fruit of the sea. you can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, sautee it. there's shrimp kebabs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo, pan fried, deep fried, stir fried. there's pineapple shrimp and lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich... that's, that's about it...



Thanks Bubba!


----------



## Oldvine (May 23, 2013)

If olive oil won't work, go for a different method as mentioned or use some other protein.


----------

